# question about rent relief



## eco (18 Apr 2009)

There was an article in the paper(the mirror i think) last week encourging people to claim rent relief, so i went to citizens advice and got the forms, my landlord has filled out his part(we have been tenants of his since 2006) and sent them offf

A friend of mine has now told me ill get no money because they dont give you the money back they just apply them to your tax credits

Is this true?

If so i dont understand why the article was put out there- and the woman in the citizens advice told me id get money so i dont know what to think


----------



## mathepac (18 Apr 2009)

They are both correct.

If, on producing a balancing statement for prior tax-years you are due a refund, Revenue will send you a cheque. They will increase your tax-credits for the current tax year.


----------



## eco (21 Apr 2009)

has anyone here recently applied for this? could you tell me what response you recieved and weather or not you got a cheque? I know i sound greedy but the money would come in v handy


----------



## Saff (21 Apr 2009)

Hi

Applied to revenue 5 weeks ago for rent relief for the last 4 years. 

Pay check last week was 100e bigger than usual, I presumed this was the rent relief kicking in for 2009. A few days ago I also received a  new notification of tax credits with the rent relief included on it. Dont know whats happening yet with the other 4 years but will post if I receive anything. Am half expecting some type of rebate.


----------



## fitzg (22 Apr 2009)

Hi eco,

I recently applied for rent relief for 2005, 2006, 2007 & 2008.

Revenue sent me a PAYE balancing statement for each year, which stated that a tax rebate was due, equivalent to the rent relief amount.  As I had included my bank a/c details on the Rent1 form, the rebates were paid into my account by electronic transfer.

I didn't apply for 2009 rent relief.  If I had, Revenue would have incorporated the relief into my tax credits as I am currently employed.  If I was unemployed, they would have paid it in the same manner as the previous years.


----------



## eco (27 Apr 2009)

fitzg said:


> Hi eco,
> 
> *I recently applied for rent relief for 2005, 2006, 2007 & 2008.*
> 
> ...


 
I have done the same we are with the same landlord since 2006 , i dont know weather or not we get a letter or what- my friend said a girl she knows and her partner applied and were told they wernt entitled to anything (they were only renting a year) so im a bit worried about that


----------



## eco (10 May 2009)

can anyone tell me how long they were waiting before they heard back regarding this??


----------



## Gervan (11 May 2009)

I applied at the end of March for rent relief for someone, going back to 2006 . Refund received recently.


----------



## MissSherry (12 May 2009)

I applied 3 weeks ago for rent relief for the years 2007 and 2008. Received a statement a week later saying a chq for just over 400 would be on its way for the tax year 2008. Sure enough got the cheque the next day. Also received a letter on the same day saying i'd be getting tax credits for 2009.

Still no word about my rent relief for 2007 though. Maybe that takes longer for them to work out?? Or maybe its because i put the two forms (for 2008 & 2007) in same envelope?? Do i have to send them separately?


----------



## eco (13 May 2009)

MissSherry said:


> I applied 3 weeks ago for rent relief for the years 2007 and 2008. Received a statement a week later saying a chq for just over 400 would be on its way for the tax year 2008. Sure enough got the cheque the next day. Also received a letter on the same day saying i'd be getting tax credits for 2009.
> 
> Still no word about my rent relief for 2007 though. Maybe that takes longer for them to work out?? Or maybe its because i put the two forms (for 2008 & 2007) in same envelope?? Do i have to send them separately?


 
I posted them all in one envelope anyway. its been over a month now and i havnt heard anything


----------



## MissSherry (27 May 2009)

I got my cheque for rent relief for 2007 today after i rang them up and queried it. It's all very straightforward. The reason i hadnt gotten it before now is that they thought i had received mortgage interest relief that year but my mortgage had actually finished in 2006. Once i sent in a note stating this it was all sorted out. Just give them a ring, they're very helpful.


----------



## eco (31 May 2009)

MissSherry said:


> I got my cheque for rent relief for 2007 today after i rang them up and queried it. It's all very straightforward. The reason i hadnt gotten it before now is that they thought i had received mortgage interest relief that year but my mortgage had actually finished in 2006. Once i sent in a note stating this it was all sorted out. Just give them a ring, they're very helpful.


 
I emailed them last week because wanted to see had they recieved my forms at all-  and never got anything back from them.

So i called them on friday(just gone) and they have recieved my forms but "havnt gotten to them yet"


----------



## eco (4 Jun 2009)

They emailed me yesterday saying this

Your Rent 1 forms have been processed & P21 balancing statements issued yesterday.

*so im assuming that means im not entitled to any money?*


----------



## eco (5 Jun 2009)

eco said:


> They emailed me yesterday saying this
> 
> Your Rent 1 forms have been processed & P21 balancing statements issued yesterday.
> 
> *so im assuming that means im not entitled to any money?*


 
anyone- please??


----------



## deadlyduck (5 Jun 2009)

You will receive the P21 in the post shortly. This will set out your tax situation for the relevant tax year. It will show any refund/ underpayment or Nil value referring to the year and will include a cheque if there is a refund due.


----------



## eco (7 Jun 2009)

deadlyduck said:


> You will receive the P21 in the post shortly. This will set out your tax situation for the relevant tax year. It will show any refund/ underpayment or Nil value referring to the year and will include a cheque if there is a refund due.


 
Oh ok i think i get it now- nothing so far anyway and the p21 was sent out last tuesday- hope we are entitled to something- would really help


----------



## deadlyduck (7 Jun 2009)

This website tells you about P21 statements:

[broken link removed]


----------



## Black Sheep (7 Jun 2009)

Have you read the bottom line of your P21. It should state overpayment, underpayment or nil


----------



## eco (8 Jun 2009)

Black Sheep said:


> Have you read the bottom line of your P21. It should state overpayment, underpayment or nil


 
have not recieved it yet- ive gotten a letter in the post with my bank details on it asking are they correct? and if not to call revenue. But so far no p21


----------



## eco (9 Jun 2009)

still nothing its been a week since it was sent


----------



## allthedoyles (9 Jun 2009)

In the South East Region , ( Wexford ) they are at least 4/5 weeks behind with issuing P21 's


----------



## eco (10 Jun 2009)

allthedoyles said:


> In the South East Region , ( Wexford ) they are at least 4/5 weeks behind with issuing P21 's


 
they told me it was issued last tuesday (2nd june)


----------



## eco (11 Jun 2009)

Called revenue today

there was a mistake - the p21 was only issued* YESTERDAY* (even though they told me it was done on june 2nd)

Anyway the woman told me i was owed 332euro- but she never said weather that was all together or just for one year(i applied for 06, 07, 08 and this year in the one envelope)

Anyone have any idea- because(dont mean to sound greedy) but that seems very low for 3 years worth of rent relief

thanks


----------



## eco (15 Jun 2009)

money arrived in my bank acc today


but still no P21


----------



## eco (16 Jun 2009)

*R e s u l t*

Well today i recieved TWO p21s in the post (for 2007 and 2008)

We get 334.00 for 2008 and 206.60 for 2007

so anyone thinking of getting it- its def worth it


----------



## esseapfa (28 Aug 2009)

I went into the tax office a couple of weeks ago asking about tax relief. I didn't know much about it. 
One of the women working in the offfice helped me to fill out the form and I got my tax back last week e439. 
That was only for 2008. I'm wondering will I be able to claim back any tax for 2009 and if so how much will i get back?


----------



## MANTO (8 Sep 2009)

Hi All,

I filled out the Rent 1 form and sent it today - i am claiming for 2009. On the form it states ' The year in which you are making the Claim'.

Do i need to send the form in every year or once applied do i keep getting it until I notify them of a change in of circumstances?

Well, thats if its not scrapped after the Comissioners recomendations 

Thanks Guys.


----------

